# Associazione idcvmp!



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi,io mi son iscritto a questa associazione senza scopo di lucro.
Ho fatto una piccola donazione.Mi farebbe piacere se tanti di voi facessero lo stesso,adesso vi farò sapere le modalità, l'iban,dove fare il bonifico.Io mi son iscritto con soli 10 euro.
Ci tengo davvero e poi quelli della IDCVMP son veramente belle persone credetimi.:up:
E l'associazione che segue il caso di ultimo....tanto epr capirci.:up:


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Guarda per Ultimo lo faccio volentieri!!
Fammi sapere i dettagli...pero' non posso venire ad incatenarmi il 31, ho gia' preso impegni! Casomai vi raggiungo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Guarda per Ultimo lo faccio volentieri!!
> Fammi sapere i dettagli...pero' non posso venire ad incatenarmi il 31, ho gia' preso impegni! Casomai vi raggiungo :rotfl:


Spargi la voce.Grazie per la tua sensibilità.
Alla IDCVMP saranno felici davvero.Pensa che per natale mi hanno regalato un pntalino piccolissimo da mettere su l'albero,ma è talemente piccolo che non si vede.....loro fanno tutto piccolo per sentirsi normali....capito?


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Guarda per Ultimo lo faccio volentieri!!
> Fammi sapere i dettagli...pero' non posso venire ad incatenarmi il 31, ho gia' preso impegni! Casomai vi raggiungo :rotfl:


Se ti iscrivi....te incateno io,non prendere impegni per la befana....


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti iscrivi....te incateno io,non prendere impegni per la befana....


Pero' non davanti a Ultimo....cioè non fargli venire complessi, dai

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> Pero' non davanti a Ultimo....cioè non fargli venire complessi, dai
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:


Tranquilla guarda e se smanetta con le pinzette..


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi,io mi son iscritto a questa associazione senza scopo di lucro.
> Ho fatto una piccola donazione.Mi farebbe piacere se tanti di voi facessero lo stesso,adesso vi farò sapere le modalità, l'iban,dove fare il bonifico.Io mi son iscritto con soli 10 euro.
> Ci tengo davvero e poi quelli della IDCVMP son veramente belle persone credetimi.:up:
> E l'associazione che segue il caso di ultimo....tanto epr capirci.:up:


Traduci  la sigla ...che vor di ?


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Traduci  la sigla ...che vor di ?


Ipodotati,dal,cazzo,veramente,molto,piccolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipodotati,dal,cazzo,veramente,molto,piccolo.


Considerami iscritta:up:


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Io faccio la sentinella in piedi della situazione e protesto!!
Protesto caldamente, ma silenziosamente, perché sotto i 18 cm non si può nemmeno considerare cazzo!!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io faccio la sentinella in piedi della situazione e protesto!!
> Protesto caldamente, ma silenziosamente, perché sotto i 18 cm non si può nemmeno considerare cazzo!!!


allora, bisogna ufficializzare e rendere standard le unità di misura!
Il cazzo si misura in erezione completa.
1) Sotto i 6 cm: colibrì
2) Tra 6 e  i 12 cm: fringuello
3) Tra i 12 e 15 cm: picchio
4) Tra i 15 e i 20 cm: falchetto
5) Tra i 20  e i 25 cm: gabbiano reale
6) Sopra i 25: condor


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*

Però questo non è rispettare quelle persone.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io faccio la sentinella in piedi della situazione e protesto!!
> Protesto caldamente, ma silenziosamente, perché sotto i 18 cm non si può nemmeno considerare cazzo!!!


Guarda che così ne escludi una discreta fetta  Ciao nickuccia


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che così ne escludi una discreta fetta  Ciao nickuccia


Per me solo i cazzi migliori, mi consenta signora oscura! Lei dovrebbe capirmi, pur nel suo rapporto platonico!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me solo i cazzi migliori, mi consenta signora oscura! Lei dovrebbe capirmi, pur nel suo rapporto platonico!


lo comprendo ... Ma è la VIgilia, sono misericordiosa


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo comprendo ... Ma è la VIgilia, sono misericordiosa


La misericordia non mi appartiene...


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo comprendo ... Ma è la VIgilia, sono misericordiosa


mi rendi orgoglioso di te


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi rendi orgoglioso di te


Lo so, paparino :bacio::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2015)

Fate gli spiritosi, ma ci sono tizi che si filmano e poi mettono in rete le immagini che provano le misure minuscole. Non mi ricordo in che occasione, ma ho visto cose che non avrei mai immaginato.


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

vabbè ma insomma, mastro oscù, il resoconto dell'incatenata capodannosa?

che dice zzù clà, è contento del nostro sostegno?

io ho contribuito, mi aspetto di essere sempre aggiornata :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma insomma, mastro oscù, il resoconto dell'incatenata capodannosa?
> 
> che dice zzù clà, è contento del nostro sostegno?
> 
> io ho contribuito, mi aspetto di essere sempre aggiornata :carneval:


Parto domenica 10,ci incateniamo al comune di palermo, per un pò starò distante dal forum,già è previsto il collegamento della petix ed il bassotto per striscia la notizia lunedi 11.
Insomma sono pronto.:up:Mi seguirete in tv?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parto domenica 10,ci incateniamo al comune di palermo, per un pò starò distante dal forum,già è previsto il collegamento della petix ed il bassotto per striscia la notizia lunedi 11.
> Insomma sono pronto.:up:Mi seguirete in tv?


:rotfl::rotfl: Embe' non ti si segue ? Certo che si


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parto domenica 10,ci incateniamo al comune di palermo, per un pò starò distante dal forum,già è previsto il collegamento della petix ed il bassotto per striscia la notizia lunedi 11.
> Insomma sono pronto.:up:Mi seguirete in tv?


ma certo! lunedì 11 non prendo impegni, garantito...

ti preparo uno striscione da mostrare, te lo porti ok?


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Embe' non ti si segue ? Certo che si


Sono un pò emozionato,spero andrà tutto bene.La causa è una causa giusta.parto domenica con il freccia rosa....


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma certo! lunedì 11 non prendo impegni, garantito...
> 
> ti preparo uno striscione da mostrare, te lo porti ok?


Si,spero si risolva tutto presto.Mi toccherà fare lo sciopero della fame...ma per la larva di claudio questo e altro.


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,spero si risolva tutto presto.Mi toccherà fare lo sciopero della fame...ma per la larva di claudio questo e altro.


ah beh sei in buona compagnia dai, post festività ce ne è di gente che fa lo sciopero della fame, io in primis...


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ah beh sei in buona compagnia dai, post festività ce ne è di gente che fa lo sciopero della fame, io in primis...


Ma claudio apprezzerà?


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma claudio apprezzerà?


secondo me sì....però mi sa che ride pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> secondo me sì....però mi sa che ride pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se si guarda fra le gambe capisce che non c'è tanto da ridere...


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se si guarda fra le gambe capisce che non c'è tanto da ridere...


secondo me ride per non piangere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un pò emozionato,spero andrà tutto bene.La causa è una causa giusta.parto domenica con il *freccia rosa..*..


Ma perché hanno cancellato una S in tuo onore oppure intendi la Tua freccia rosa ? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> secondo me ride per non piangere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Adesso ci penserò io a difenderlo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché hanno cancellato una S in tuo onore oppure intendi la Tua freccia rosa ? :rotfl:


Intendo che per rispetto hanno fatto un treno per me,la freccia rosa....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intendo che per rispetto hanno fatto un treno per me,la freccia rosa....:rotfl:


Ci salì solo tu !


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci salì solo tu !



Io e quelli dell'associazione....poi passo per perugia con il freccia rosa....


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ci penserò io a difenderlo.


confido in te! ti seguirò in diretta :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> confido in te! ti seguirò in diretta :carneval:


Stavolta ci daranno ascolto....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e quelli dell'associazione....poi passo per perugia con il freccia rosa....


A bene anche gli associati cavolo che onore sarebbe la prima volta che passa il freccia rossa ops rosa


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A bene anche gli associati cavolo che onore sarebbe la prima volta che passa il freccia rossa ops rosa



Sali quando passo?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sali quando passo?:rotfl:


 e che pensi di no ? :rotfl:


----------

